

You're Not That Busy - camwest
http://blog.kera.io/post/32522100218/youre-not-that-busy

======
jrajav
Slightly off-topic, but kudos on having a large banner leading from your blog
back to your flagship product. Too often I read an interesting post from
someone I've never heard of and have to click on obscure "home" links or even
chop off the URL.

~~~
camwest
Thanks, yeah HN has taught us well, I'm pretty sure I read a great blog post
on that exact topic.

